# M$ free Offer! win Windows Phones ,submit 'Android Hating 'Story'



## vaithy (Dec 14, 2011)

In a reverse of trend, M$ is offering free Windows phones to everyone who 'blogs' about Android Hating stories.


> Ben Rudolph is all up in Android's grill on Twitter--the Microsoft Windows Phone "evangelist" is offering to give away Windows phones to folks who share the best Android malware horror stories on Twitter with the hash tag #droidrage. Another tweet from Microsoft's official feed seems to confirm that the contest is legit.



Rudolph later closed the entries and has yet to announce any winners of the new Windows Phone devices.

Considering the number of responses, plenty of Android device users have fallen prey to Latest M$ blitz.. It seem Steve Ballmere is now possesses by 'Job's exorcist, and now going allout effort on behalf of his one time'enemy'alias pal.



> That's Microsoft Style -- turning up the hate and trying to capitalize on it.
> 
> I'm going to f---ing bury that guy, I have done it before, and I will do it again. I'm going to f---ing kill Google." - Steve Ballmer
> 
> ...



Do u think M$ can win this latest 'hat' war..instead of relying on their products strength..?
Posts & vote your thoughts!

source:*securitywatch.pcmag.com/none/291668-microsoft-offers-free-windows-phones-to-android-malware-victims

*news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57342461-1/microsoft-offers-windows-phones-to-android-haters/


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 14, 2011)

lol.
What's this? nasty marketing?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 14, 2011)

Can't they be sued for this ?

I mean if any of those claims are not verifiable, this can lead to a defamation suite.
I bet many people just posted random cooked up stories along with real ones, in hopes of bettering their chance winning a WP7 device.

If Nokia is actually agreeing to such a campaign by sponsoring the devices, then the last bit of respect I had for Nokia will disappear.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 14, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> lol.
> What's this? nasty marketing?



plea to the world to save M$ shinking (WP) ship.


----------



## noob (Dec 14, 2011)

This is the worst strategy ever. Is this how you sell your product? Last i have heard is someone from Nokia saying iPhone, Android handsets no longer appeal to youth. Seriously ??? 
No wonder this came from MS evangelist = Nothing but MS PR.


----------



## xtremevicky (Dec 14, 2011)

I will retweet every tweet who tweets about it with a #EPICFAIL .

Seriously , One of the biggest companies do this .


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 14, 2011)

Do they have any ethics left.... Is this the way earning money.... It is a ditry trick to malign image of Android... which is beating every other phone OSes... Instead of wasting time on this type of practice they should focus on improving their products....

Money is not everything.. Customer satisfaction is.... 

Hope they have very good people who thinks in the right way... And stop all this nonsense.....


----------



## CloudS (Dec 19, 2011)

Sam said:


> plea to the world to save M$ shinking (WP) ship.



While I too think the same of this contest, but about wp7 either you are not too aware, or you're just being ignorant. 

WrongSizeGlass writes “InformationWeek is reporting that Windows Phone 7 will overtake Apple’s iPhone by 2015 according to IDC. IDC predicts 2015 will bring: Android 45.4%, WP7 & WinMobile 20.9%, iOS 15.3%, RIM 13.7%, Symbian 0.2%, and ‘Others’ 4.6%. These numbers would move WP7 into 2nd place and leave iOS in 3rd place with a slightly smaller piece of the smart phone pie than they current hold …


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 19, 2011)

steve balmer should be hanged infront of all people.shameless.do that person has any ethical value to comment like that on other OSes.


----------



## CloudS (Dec 20, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> steve balmer should be hanged infront of all people.shameless.do that person has any ethical value to comment like that on other OSes.


Though I don't support this contest but
really? Hang for that??  
thats' ethical value.....? 

BTW, Android cannot sue if they want to or what?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 20, 2011)

ya he don't have any ethical value.did you see his comments about other OSes?is it the behaviour of a man from reputed company?


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 20, 2011)

Somewhere Bill Gates quoted that ultimately it will be "Internet " that will bring about down fall of the Microsoft OS.

Some how i have strong feeling it would rather be "Steve Balmer".


----------



## Tech&ME (Dec 20, 2011)

Can anyone point me to the Official Website for this offer ?? US only !!


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 20, 2011)

I see no problem with this offer, Android has its problems and a competitor is highlighting it to promote its products strong point. This has been happening in advertising world since ages.


----------



## Tech&ME (Dec 20, 2011)

tarey_g said:


> I see no problem with this offer, Android has its problems and a competitor is highlighting it to promote its products strong point. This has been happening in advertising world since ages.



Exactly !!

Only the difference I see is the young audience this days and some new way of doing it. Rest the IDEA is pretty OLD in advertising and is very common.

If some of you have seen the HORLICKS advertisement some time ago, they even went further and depicted their rival's product on their own TV commercial.


----------



## ico (Dec 20, 2011)

*Do you think M$ can win on negative campaign?*
No.

*Do I have a problem with this?*
No.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 20, 2011)

Those who voted yes, explain!!


----------



## Sarath (Dec 20, 2011)

I think this will help Android instead 

Don't want to explain why


----------



## red dragon (Dec 21, 2011)

MS did not need  that sort of campaign,instead they should invest in looking and correcting fatal flaws in wimo7(which are a plenty atm)


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 21, 2011)

Sarath said:


> I think this will help Android instead



Yes, exactly. That's what I was trying to say. So, no reason for voting yes unless anyone thinks otherwise, which is not the case.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 21, 2011)

For those who are writing against MS - you all use windows. and that sir will not change!!!

lets just accept that MS has contributed a great deal to our lives!!!


----------



## noob (Dec 21, 2011)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> For those who are writing against MS - you all use windows. and that sir will not change!!!
> 
> lets just accept that MS has contributed a great deal to our lives!!!



So what ? we are not (atleast i am not) fanboy of MS, Google or Apple. I am a end user and will smack anyone doing something wrong and will also praise them for good things they do.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 21, 2011)

noob - you dont understand the value of MS coz u have not used linux. Once you do that you'll start appreciating MS & windows more!


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 21, 2011)

^^
Hey buddy one who have even a bit of knowledge about linux will prefer linux over windows.in windows if you try to customise the os a bit,thats it 'take out your windows cd and start reinstalling'.we use windows because we are addicted to it. it is like smoking,we know that it is not good for health but still we can't leave it.linux is always better than windows.i myself has experienced it.


----------



## ico (Dec 21, 2011)

^

he has knowledge of Linux. He uses Linux too.

All he is trying to say is...there's no point in hating a company. At the end of the day, you need corporate marketing to push things.  It's part of the game and competition. May be he isn't wording it properly.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 21, 2011)

^^
Ya thats what we are talking in this thread.balmer's comments on other oses are not correct.we use windows doesn't mean that we need to agree with balmer.at last it is abt an individual,if he prefer win or android or ios it is up to him.but still companies should give healthy advertisements to their products.a person should respect his opposite team then only he will be called a gentleman.


----------



## noob (Dec 21, 2011)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> noob - you dont understand the value of MS coz u have not used linux. Once you do that you'll start appreciating MS & windows more!



you are telling this to a MS developer  how funny. and FYI , I have my laptop running Ubuntu and PC on windows. Also i am a huge supporter of open source technologies. 

All i am saying is we dont have to agree that "everything MS = SUPER COOL" 
replace MS with any company of your choice..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 21, 2011)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> noob - you dont understand the value of MS coz u have not used linux. Once you do that you'll start appreciating MS & windows more!


Excuse me? What the hell do you mean by this? By using Linux one would appreciate Windows more? Are you bloody kidding me?
As a Linux user, only one thing I would say, the dominance of Microsoft and Windows has held the desktop back for a long, long time now.



$$Lionking$$ said:


> For those who are writing against MS - you all use windows. and that sir will not change!!!


Windows sucks. That's an opinion and not a fact, very much like your post.



> lets just accept that MS has contributed a great deal to our lives!!!


Microsoft has made my computing far more difficult due to their monopoly in Microsoft Office formats, and Windows centred hardware/support.
I'll go on to say every problem that a non-Windows user faces is simply due to utter dominance and monopolistic practices by MSFT.

And no idea why Windows and Linux have been bought into the picture. Their "good work" has barely anything to do with this small time jerkfest with Android.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 21, 2011)

Liverpool, noob, sukesh - OpenGL vs. DirectX? backdoor in OpenBSD?

all i wanted to say - there's no point in hating a company..!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 21, 2011)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> Liverpool, noob, sukesh - OpenGL vs. DirectX?


Why you should use OpenGL and not DirectX - Wolfire Games Blog



> backdoor in OpenBSD?


Shall we start about the DRM in Windows and other such crap?
Pretty sure that was FUD as well.



> all i wanted to say - there's no point in hating a company..!


And there's no point of counterarguing by FUD. If you wanna make a point, make it based on facts, and figures. Not opinions and myth.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 21, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^
> but still companies should give healthy advertisements to their products. a person should respect his opposite team then only he will be called a gentleman.



only 1 side of argument, this is.........

No fight - 1 advice though - try actually using *NIX based OS for 4 - 5 years, we'll talk then!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 21, 2011)

So you'll resort to personal attacks of "noob" and other childish idioticity instead of proper arguments? Ok.

You clearly are posting crap.
A quick google of that OpenBSD "backdoor" suggests it's clearly FUD. And the crap you posted in the previous page is laughable.



$$Lionking$$ said:


> No fight - 1 advice though - try actually using *NIX based OS for 4 - 5 years, we'll talk then!


Linux user since 2003, full time since 2006. Go on let's talk.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 21, 2011)

@liverpool fan,
bro he was referring to you and noob(username).he was not calling you noob.
Btw lol,i was a part of this fight.
@lion king,
we are not hating a company.how can we?when we are using windows daily?
We are just opposing what balmer has told about other oses.thats it i am out of this.


----------



## Krow (Dec 21, 2011)

Hmmm... This is not Facebook. Thread cleanup in progress. Lionking, avoid trolling forum members. If one of your posts in this thread was sensible, I would not take any action. Repeatedly saying "nooooobbb" and not stating any facts in a serious thread should be avoided.

Since you did not get any of my posts till now, here it is. A lot of us are Linux users and we do not have any complaints with either OS. We do not claim that Linux should be the only OS in the world or vice-versa. Live and let live. M$ does not do that and we don't like that.

So, you too live and let live. Any more of your trolling and useless posts will result in action. Heed my warning, other mods would have banned you by now.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 21, 2011)

Ok. Since cleanup resulted in cleaning of my post too. Let me speak again. I wanted to answer the OP's question.

This strategy from MS won't bring them any gain. On the contrary, they would lose respect from even the people like me, who like Windows.

I sincerely hope, this is just Steve Balmar being humorous, even then, its a humor that I would despise.


----------



## Sarath (Dec 21, 2011)

Of course negative campaigning works. Although someone doing a mass communications etc type of course will give an more accurate objective answer. I will take the liberty to say that yes! it will work if it is implemented properly. 

But it will not work on anyone involved in this discussion since we are never the target audience in the first place. and are well versed with the actual facats to be influence by it.

A majority of people do not give much thought into the accuracy of the source. This is rampant in todays world. Hence a lot of such strategies work. Luckily since both MS and Google are big corporations, such adverts are hardly going to take the other offline overnight. 

Blaming a corporation for not using fair practices (but legal) and asking them to behave in a "nice" way is for me too naive a thought in todays world. 

Just my opinions. I didn't read the earlier (deleted posts).


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 21, 2011)

instead of asking user they should point their fingers at android's weakness (which Android has a lot too). this way M$ will at least give buyers a reason to look at WP7. but starting an anti-Android campaign & this way, all M$ has been able to do is pull criticism. something that WP7 needs to avoid ATM.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 21, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Of course negative campaigning works. Although someone doing a mass communications etc type of course will give an more accurate objective answer. I will take the liberty to say that yes! it will work if it is implemented properly.
> 
> But it will not work on anyone involved in this discussion since we are never the target audience in the first place. and are well versed with the actual facats to be influence by it.
> 
> ...



Totally agree with u dude...!!


----------



## ico (Dec 22, 2011)

Back to the topic guys.


----------



## vaithy (Dec 22, 2011)

Hello guys!!
after posting the thread, ‬I kept out of the thread, ‬to avoid any inflammation to be caused and members calling '‬names' ‬each other, ‬Luckily,moderator (‬Krow) ‬intervened cleaned (‬I haven't seen that posts)‬.. ‬for this I thank him...
For my part. ‬I voted that '‬NO' ‬because negative campaign always backfire...however I also admit* '‬Sarath' ‬is correctly saying.' 


> But it will not work on anyone involved in this discussion since we are never the target audience in the first place. ‬and are well versed with the actual facts to be influence by it.
> 
> ‬A majority of people do not give much thought into the accuracy of the source. ‬This is rampant in todays world. ‬Hence a lot of such strategies work. ‬Luckily since both MS and Google are big corporations, ‬such adverts are hardly going to take the other off-line overnight.


Some how this thread change to '‬usual '‬Linux Vs Windows War.

Let us come to the topic..
the main question here is whether big business corporation like M$ can resort to,' bad mouthing its competitor's products ? 
Supporters of M$ say,'that it is a corporation. so it can!"
In USA it can get away with such tactics, because where the politicians are receiving contributory fund (read 'bribe') from BIG corporations such as M$ and apple and ready to bend rules for them..But in India and Europe and many parts of worlds it is a offence to receive funds from the business concerns to promote their interests (see the 2 G scam here)
using unethical practices is not new to them.. 
they are now desperate.. even offering apple employees to quit their jobsMicrosoft luring developers from Apple with more cash - Yahoo! News
they were caught red handed by offering laptops to journalists when Vista was released
How about Amazon and Google employees?
we can summed up,
Microsoft has certainly had considerable success playing the "money card":
- Offering discounts on software to those who "only" sell computers loaded with Windows (and previously, threatening to use their MONEY-fueled legal dept. to attack those who sell computers NOT loaded with a Microsoft OS).
- Using money as a lever to force the OLPC project to load WinXP on XO computers (and push the "Sugar" Linux OS to the back burner).
- Nearly giving away XP licenses to netbook manufacturers who "only" load XP on netbooks (to try and push Linux out of the picture).
- Constantly threatening others (companies, competitors) to sue them out of existence with their money-stuffed legal department.
- Greasing palms of Governments, Health care organizations, school boards, and so forth in exchange for lucrative and exclusive IT contracts.
- and even bribing ISO members (and paying others to become ISO members) just to ram its ridiculous OOXML "standard" through the hoops.

we are not shocked.. thank U BIG  'Ballmere" Cann't U teach our politico 'proper course on bribery" so they wouldn't be in jail ?


----------



## sygeek (Jan 14, 2012)

Well, MS was giving away WP phones and developer tools to webOS devs after HP quit the platform.


----------

